# Freelance virtuzone



## affiekaap (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all!!!

this is my first post so any good advice will be appreciated ;-)

Currently on an employment visa in Dubai but am interested in becoming a freelancer here. I have been to many that seem ok but are VERY pricy, 

Came across Virtuzone today and their customer service was WOW great, they charge AED35 550 for new company setup and do not offer office space (which is what I want as I work from home as a photographer)

they also offer AED41 100 for a 2 visa package /removed

My questions are:

Is anyone with virtuzone? Are they any good?


----------



## Sher12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dude, thats way expensive. Why do not you go for actual company formation. Very cheap in the long run, and you can get an office as well.......

The prices you mentioned are very expensive, even for the visa. 

Did you actually mean 2 visas for AED 41k. Thats massive.

Cheers


----------



## affiekaap (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Sher

This price is for company setup with virtuzone. the 41k is for a company for 2 visas

What other advice do you have. Isn't office space super expensive? I dont really need an office. Where else should I look?

Thankx


----------



## Sher12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes it is expensive. I do not know which license you are looking for but I have a good experience with government authorities - Here s a list of prices average that will cost you with the government

1 - Trading license formation - Max 15 k

2 - Visa cost per person max 8k which includes your refundable deposit of 3k

3 - Local sponsor - find some one and pay him 10 k and he wont bother you for the year

4 - There s a necassary rule to obtain a shop for the license but if you look around you can find some thing v cheap. If not Dubai, go out to places like sharjah and ajman, its v v v v cheap.

You are spending a lot of money on your business whilst this money should be spent on your marketing and other necassary costs......

trust me i have been through this free zone ****. Its not what it seems. They offer you peace of mind and every thing but at the expense of the pocket.

If you wana take it further, i would help a bit, but I wont be able to give time. Only some advice. PM me and I ll send you my email

Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please stop posting your email address, this is not allowed on the forum rules.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are looking for cheaper freezone options look into RAK freezone. Company setup with a flexi desk is a little less than 19k, with one visa inclusive. Additional visas would cost 2-4 k depending on the type. There is a 100k deposit required at formation, but speak to them, there are options to have that taken care of ...


----------



## Sher12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry izzy for his email. Thats why i asked kindly PM - personal messag me. 

Yes u may be right in regards to RAK freezon but they will insist on takin an office. Hence it would be equally costly. 

Thanks. Will reply u in detail in morning


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sher12 said:


> Yes u may be right in regards to RAK freezon but they will insist on takin an office. Hence it would be equally costly.


No, they will not insist on an office as the 19k is inclusive of their flexi desk option. Unless the applicant plans to have more than 4 employees in the proposed company, the flexi desk option is available, otherwise a shared office would be the next option. Which ends up being 23-25 k, still far cheaper than any of the other options out there, including mainland. 

All the information is available on their website: 

Free Trade Zone RAK - UAE Dubai


----------



## affiekaap (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey guys

Thanks for your reply, I don't have 100K, sure I can take a loan, but eish!!

I'm seeing another guy tomorrow regarding this will let know if its any good

Thanks again


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

I just helped my boss open up a company. I actually first called Virtuzone, and they informed me that the visa was through Fujeirah Creative City. So, I went ahead and called them directly, and it was substantially cheaper, AND a breeze. I would recommend you contact them directly.

You get a virtual office, with dedicated phone line and PO Box.


----------



## digitalcafe003 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Freelancer license options*

Hello,

This is my first post.

I am currently in Mumbai and interested in setting up as a freelancer in Dubai under (editor: video/audio) category in September.

I will mostly work from home in Dubai (have taken care of that) or on client site or office in Dubai.

A breakup of the cost involved for setting up as a freelancer with TECOM Business Centers at Dubai Media City & Dubai Studio City
as given on email by their representative is here. 

I will not need the virtual offices which TECOM insists.

Are their other options? Most of my freelance work will be centred around Dubai Media city / studio city or client site.

This arrangement is only for a year until I take up a permanent job with video production/post production company.


At Registration, The fee breakdown of the lease and license:
*
Freelance Permit: ********** 7,510.00 AED (annually)
Rent per Annum:************ 9,999.00 AED – essential part of the freelance package
Office Deposit: **************** 2000.00 AED
Employment Visa:************** **************
Establishment Card for 500 Dhs
Residence Visa Starting from Dhs 2,950.00 (payable at the time of visa application, please refer to the attached visa process)
*******************************
Payment Terms: Dhs 14,510.00 (Freelance Permit, Deposit and 1st rent payment) Cheque post-dated after six (6) months amounting to Dhs 4,999.00 (2nd rent payment).


regards
Manuel


----------

